# Trade / job patch



## Newbb (5 Jul 2019)

Are we allowed to wear these patches? If so what canforgen allows us to do so? Anyone know anything?


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Jul 2019)

Newbb said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to wear these patches? If so what canforgen allows us to do so? Anyone know anything?


Are you PUBLIC AFFAIRS/AFFAIRES PUBLIQUE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbb (5 Jul 2019)

Yes, I am. But is there a specific canforgen? I’ve seen Chaplin’s wearing similar ones.


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Jul 2019)

Newbb said:
			
		

> Yes, I am. But is there a specific canforgen? I’ve seen Chaplin’s wearing similar ones.


Believe it’s for in theatre or ex.  That’s where I’ve seen it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

